# Mornin' cow folks, new moo lover here with ??



## Jae~b (Apr 27, 2009)

Good morning, I am new here (swung over from byc) . I have spent several hours last few days reading posts here. Great info, nice folks and awesome pictures here. 

I live in central florida, I have Lots of chickens, 2 Yorky Pigs, dogs, cats and bunnies. My horse died about 2 years ago, so I have a beautiful pasture just sitting there, green grass with noone eating it. My dh came home the other day and said a lady he has been helping (her hubby died) has offered him a Holstein calf (heifer) for free, just as a thank you for all he has done. While I would seriously love to have a cow I am scared to take one on and mess it up. I know this breed is typically a dairy moo, but she would be a meat moo here. I did a little research and saw that these girls can make excellent eaters as well. 

She is on the pail? I guess that means she is taking her milk from the bucket? And she is eating grain and grass. I believe she is just about 2 months old. 

So, question is, do I take her? Can you guys help me through all the mistakes I am sure to make? Would you guys use a Holstein as a beef cow? My fences are good, just going to add a hotwire to it for safety sake, been meaning to do it for a while anyway. How much vetting does a calf/cow require? We are seriously short on large animal vets in my area.  Approximate age for processing ?   (warning: more questions coming  )

Ok I know this was a long introduction, hope ya'll can help out.  
                                                                              Jae


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

a 2 month holstein heifer calf is a great deal esp free.just keep the calf on the same milk she is on if you can.an she drinks from a bucket.how much feed is she eating.i would not butcher her.id sell her at 15 months old as a breeding age heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

to the herd!

Take her! Yes, holsteins are usually a milk breed but, can be butchered too. That is what usually happens to the bull calves-steered, raised, butchered! Being a heifer calf you would also have the great advantage of if you should decide you want a milk cow, you have one. 

The fact that she is eating grain and hay good and is about 2 months means you could switch her to water instead of milk replacer. It also means the touchiest time with the calf is behind her. Oh, yes, being on a pail means she's drinking out of a bucket.

As for vet care, if she doesn't get sick you should be fine. If she gets sick post here and we can see if we can help. Yes, we will try to help you over any bumps or questions you have along the way. That is why we are here. To help each other. 

Age of processing depends on how big you want her. I have a BIL that raises steers-some holstien, some holstein/milking shorthorn cross, and I guess a few holstein/jersey cross and they usually send them on at roughly a year. They corn feed and those guys are ready to go. I have read that for say your calf you would figure a year from this fall so you can take advantage of not only this year's pasture grass but, next year's too.


----------



## MReit (Apr 27, 2009)

wow!  DON'T butcher her!! You can sell her for so much more! Get her a lil pasture friend and butcher that one if you want the meat  Hols can be bred as early as a year, so you could sell her then, or keep her, breed her A.I. and sell her as a springer you could get even more $$.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> wow!  DON'T butcher her!! You can sell her for so much more! Get her a lil pasture friend and butcher that one if you want the meat


That depends on the market where she is at. You and I are in dairy farm country, she's not. 

But, yes, check your markets and see. Either way take her.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd take her!


----------



## MReit (Apr 27, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> MReit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True..we are lucky in a way, but then again not if we want to buy dairy calves..lol


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

hol heifer calves bring big money round here.


----------



## Jae~b (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome here  . I went to see the cows this morning and I can't believe it but this sweet woman told me I could have any one of the three calves she has . So decisions decisions. She has a 4 month old Hol heifer, a 3 month old Hol steer and a 3 month old Brangus heifer. I am leaning towards the Brangus because of the meat but I just don't know enough about all  this. I think I need a crash course in Cow~ology. 

I checked the poo in the paddock area and none seems to be loose or liquidy. All of them were bright eyed and curious about me. The little guy Holstein is the one I instantly fell in love with but is that really the right choice for a meatie? 

I think the Hol heifers at breeding age do go for a nice price here, but  again, I don't know about the long range plan, ie breeding, selling babies. I raise pigs and chickens and garden so we can eat food that I know is clean. My dh called the processing plant this am and found out is is about it is 75 to kill and 40c lb for basic processing. Ok, all input is appreciated and again, thank you for the welcome and advice, Jae

Ohh and yes, I could get 2, i have plenty of room, just concerned about the long range cost of keeping one as a breeder (vet bills etc)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't you just love decisions like this! I'm a dairy farmer and not so familar with the Brangus but, I do think that would probably be the better meat option. But, cattle are herd animals so if you were to get two, I would go for the holstein heifer. You can sell her at breeding age, as a springer, or keep her and milk her yourself. A nice wide range of choices there. Even with the Brangus being a heifer you would have the option of breeding her and having a small size her of your own or processing for meat.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

yes as kitty said take the hol an brangus heifer.alltho honestly i hate butchering heifers.but id feed them an butcher the brangus heifer at 1000 to 1100lbs.an sell the hol heifer at 850 or 900lbs.but the hol heifer could be a freemartin.meaning she was a twin with a bull.


----------



## Jae~b (Apr 27, 2009)

I was reading up on vet care etc. There are so many cattle vaccines available, many I have seen at TSC or a local feedstore here. Which vaccines are the Must Haves? Which Vaccines are to be avoided when the animal is for consumption? Do you give your own Vaccines? I am an RN with access and ability on giving shots, no problem there.  I also noticed they are sold in usually a minimum of 10 doses. I may have 8 doses left over, so maybe I can find another local small operation to share cost/vax with.  

So, besides kicking a couple of cow tires, guess what I did today? I read every word I could find on raising cattle. The more I read, the more questions I have. 

The freemartin thing you mentioned, does that mean she may struggle a little getting up to a marketable size?  If I do opt to get the Hol and the Brangus (are you hearing how crazy I am ) I would probably keep her and breed her maybe. More expenses.... leading to more questions...... 

Ok, I'll go to bed and dream sweet bovine dreams.... Thanks people, you guys are a nice bunch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

Freemartin doesn't have anything to do with her growth. It means she is missing her internal reproductive organs. There is a test you can do for it called, the pencil or test tube test. It's where you insert a pencil or test tube and if it stops a couple inches in then she is a free martin.

For vaccines, talk to the lady you are getting them from. See if she has given anything and what she would recommend. Here we do as little as possible. With their age the only thing I would give is a pneumonia vaccine. It is given nasonally. But, that is here, it could very where you are at. Another place to check with would be your local extension office and/or vet office.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

BTW-Have you noticed the Index of useful info in my sig? That would be a good place to start reading.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 27, 2009)

I suspect there are very many cattle raised to adulthood without a single vaccination, especially if they are homeraised for beef.

The only mandatory one that there used to be was for brucellosis and that was by state.
I vote for the 2 heifers, freemartin or not.  If she doesn't breed, she will make good young beef. If she does breed, sell her for twice the $ of a steer.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 28, 2009)

We don't give any vaccinations till fall, when we wean our calves.  The only reason I give them then is because we sell a few of our calves through a sale barn, and I want them to have some immunity for the new owners.  Otherwise, I don't have any disease problems, and wonder if that's because I maintain a closed herd, and perhaps they have a lot of natural immunity.  

I vote for the holstein heifer and the brangus.  The holstein will be worth a lot of $$ when she's ready to freshen.  Breed her with sexed semen to a good calving ease holstein bull, and watch the buyers go crazy for her.  Make sure she's gentle, and well fed.  

I don't know anything about those long-eared brangus, but if Wyne says they are good, I would trust his judgement.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

to the herd!


----------



## Jae~b (May 3, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> BTW-Have you noticed the Index of useful info in my sig? That would be a good place to start reading.


Thank you thank you all, yes Kitty, great links, definitely nice to have a place to go when I'm scratching my head (frequently)

wanted to update: a beautiful baby Brangus heifer calls my pasture her home  
She is 3/4 angus, 1/4 brahma and she has the cutest ever moooooo.

I will try to get pics uploaded tomorrow. 


I'm in love, gotta name her, wanna help?


----------



## Thewife (May 3, 2009)

Jae~b said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not fair! I want a Brangus!

As for names, my fave Brahma/holstien was named Brandy! 
She was a sweet cow!

Can't wait to see you pictures!


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 3, 2009)

uh oh, she's falling in love with it already.  NOW how is she gonna eat it?
Name it MissBeef!


----------



## Jae~b (May 3, 2009)

yeahhh, if "thewife" says she wants a brangus I musta done good. 

I know I know, don't name her but gosh darn.... big brown eyes, looong lashes and Mooooo

I'm betting half the farm that my dh won't be able to eat her. He is a real softy . 

Ohh, she has been wormed and the owner said I could pick some more up from her when I need it. Lord, I'm in over my head....  

Do what dory says "keep swimming, just keep swimming"


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 3, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> uh oh, she's falling in love with it already.  NOW how is she gonna eat it?
> Name it MissBeef!


Anything with a brahma mix get thewife!

Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 4, 2009)

the wife loves them brimmers.she really loves them beefmasters.news flash im going may 15th to look at 75 beefmasters.an watch the judges grade them.then go back to the sale may 16th.will have to sitt on my hands tho.all my money is in my dang mouth.


----------



## m.holloway (May 4, 2009)

welcome to the herd!!!! Another florida  Where???? I'm in Inverness, Fl.  This group is great and very helpful. I have two herifers they are cross beef ones. And I'm getting ready to bred them soon. But because of the help I got here they are looking great. I enter them in the fair , At first they thought I had Mini's. They didn't look sick or anything, I just wasn't give the right amount of grain for them to reach the heigth and wieght they should be. Even though this is my first time handling cows I can tell the differnts now. So I'm very happy with this group!!!!!!!  So ask them anything big or small!!!!! they are here for us and each other to help us with any problem.   Mare


----------

